# Redfield and Bushnell Spotting Scopes for Sale



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

Bushnell Discoverer Spotting scope. $100

15-60x60

Pristine Condition










Redfield Rampage Spotting Scope $100 SOLD

20-60x60
Includes case and cover

Pristine Condition


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Where are you located?


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

moabxjeeper said:


> Where are you located?


Sandy


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Have you sold the Redfield yet?


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

Karl said:


> Have you sold the Redfield yet?


Not yet.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey I sent an IM


----------



## ssssnake529 (Sep 11, 2016)

Redfield scope has been sold.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

OK thanks for the update on the Redfield.


----------

